# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Встроенный Zip архиватор Windows 8

## BULLET

Здравствуйте!
Сложилась крайне неприятная ситуация.
Непонятно по какой причине у меня на Windows 8.1 перестал работать  встроенный Zip архиватор.
Просто пропала иконка у архивов Zip в Проводнике, и в "Сопоставлении типов файлов программам" напротив файлов .zip стоит статус "не выбрано".

Пожалуйста, помогите восстановить работу встроенного Zip архиватора.

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -

При попытке исправления проблемы вводом команды


```
regsvr32 %windir%\system32\zipfldr.dll
```

выдает следующее:


- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -

Проблема решена.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

